# Electrician Tools, tools that will set you apart from your peers!?



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Right now I'm an apprentice of about a year and a half, but I want to start setting myself apart from the rest of the apprentices that work for my company. Just wondering what tools I should buy that you ended up using all the time and had no idea it would be so useful in the field. Or just tools in general that are lifesavers for troubleshooting or using on a day by day basis in the field. Right now I have a sawzall, impact, hammer drill, portable vacuum, and a ton of hand tools. If it is a badass tool, I don't mind investing a lot of money if it is going to help me tremendously. So putting money aside, what tools would you guys say you like the most! Thanks for your help


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Full 4 3/4" x 4 3/4" cut.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

I would say it's about how you use your tools and not what ones you have. I see guys all the time show up with a truck full of tools to do a simple job like lighting retros. They spend most of their time organizing, moving things around, looking for a tool when then one they have in their hand would do the job just fine etc. They waste more time then anything so as far as impressing me they tend to fail. 

Just like if you have the best work clothes, are they kept clean so it looks like you're lazy? Or are they filthy so it looks like you hard instead of smart. It can go either way. Get what you need to do the job at hand and save your money in your bank account where it belongs.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the band saw suggestion a whole lot. Another ''tool'' would be the Mike Holt library on DVD which if put to proper use, will pay for itself over and over.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

The apprentices now are lazier than they used to be.
They all need a battery bandsaw or sawzall when a hacksaw would be quicker and lighter to carry.

I am tired of the time wasted with the dead batteries and looking for somewhere to charge them.

The hacksaw is quicker unless you are cutting over 1-1/2" pipe.


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've encountered a few that didn't have the best tool of all. Your mind and thought process. Simple pre task planning, visualizing the next step needed to be done before asked to do it. 
It appears you have what you NEED as far as your tool bag goes. Wants can come later. Focus on that thought process.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Nom Deplume said:


> The apprentices now are lazier than they used to be.
> They all need a battery bandsaw or sawzall when a hacksaw would be quicker and lighter to carry.
> 
> I am tired of the time wasted with the dead batteries and looking for somewhere to charge them.
> ...


I use a hacksaw for up to 2" metal and a pvc saw for up to 4" pvc.

It let's me eat a breakfast, 6 taco lunch, protien smoothie, and big dinner without getting fat.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Just buy good quality tools as you need them, basic hand tools get the average electrician through his life i the trade.

Union or open shop?


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Bad Electrician said:


> Just buy good quality tools as you need them, basic hand tools get the average electrician through his life i the trade.
> 
> Union or open shop?


I don't work for any union, just an open shop. I feel like I am completely set when it comes to tools for the most part. Just didn't know if there was tools out there that the average electrician doesn't have but it actually really comes in handy. Like I'm considering buying a circuit tracer, a cordless band saw, and a cordless rotary hammer. Might hold off on the band saw and rotary hammer until I am almost a journeyman, because its hard to fit all this stuff in my little car. But the circuit tracer I am probably going to buy asap.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

Bad Electrician said:


> ...Union or open shop?


Does every thread need to be turned into a union thread?



JasonCo said:


> I don't work for any union, just an open shop. I feel like I am completely set when it comes to tools for the most part. Just didn't know if there was tools out there that the average electrician doesn't have but it actually really comes in handy. Like I'm considering buying a circuit tracer, a cordless band saw, and a cordless rotary hammer. Might hold off on the band saw and rotary hammer until I am almost a journeyman, because its hard to fit all this stuff in my little car. But the circuit tracer I am probably going to buy asap.


Don't waste your money, these are tools that your company should supply.
If they want you to supply them, you should look for a better company.


----------



## 604nguyen (May 12, 2015)

Nom Deplume said:


> Don't waste your money, these are tools that your company should supply.
> If they want you to supply them, you should look for a better company.


agreed....Save your money, not your employer's. Honestly, nobody will really care how fancy your tools are. They'll just end up being borrowed and lost!  

All you need are a set of good hand tools, multimeter and cordless/impact.
The rest should be supplied by your employer.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Nom Deplume said:


> Does every thread need to be turned into a union thread?
> .


 If you follow any of my post you will see I am open to either side of the coin and feel where you work should be you choice. I have no issues with either side, though as a young apprentice if he could get in the union in 40-45 years he will be thankful.

*BUT IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE TRADE AND LABOR ORGANIZATIONS YOU KNOW THAT WAS A LOGICAL QUESTION.*

You start buying tools above and beyond what the union list as acceptable and the young man could find himself looking at work at McDonalds.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

Bad Electrician said:


> If you follow any of my post you will see I am open to either side of the coin and feel where you work should be you choice. I have no issues with either side, though as a young apprentice if he could get in the union in 40-45 years he will be thankful.
> 
> *BUT IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE TRADE AND LABOR ORGANIZATIONS YOU KNOW THAT WAS A LOGICAL QUESTION.*
> 
> You start buying tools above and beyond what the union list as acceptable and the young man could find himself looking at work at McDonalds.


Get off your high horse. I know more about the trade and unions than you will ever know.

You union guys push your union rhetoric and don't want to hear any other opinions.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

JasonCo said:


> I don't work for any union, just an open shop. I feel like I am completely set when it comes to tools for the most part. Just didn't know if there was tools out there that the average electrician doesn't have but it actually really comes in handy. Like I'm considering buying a circuit tracer, a cordless band saw, and a cordless rotary hammer. Might hold off on the band saw and rotary hammer until I am almost a journeyman, because its hard to fit all this stuff in my little car. But the circuit tracer I am probably going to buy asap.


A GOOD commercial/industrial circuit tracer is pricey, and is your bosses responsibility to purchase. If you get into a lot of commercial remodeling, they're priceless. I purchased an AMRPOBE tracer 18 years ago, and it still works great.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I agree with others above you don't want to go too far with this as a way of standing out, you sound like you're bringing more than adequate gear. 

One that I'll suggest just because it seems like fewer people are carrying them, a Knopp K-60 solenoid type tester. It's a real good tool, keeps you safe, and may occasionally help troubleshooting if nobody else has a solenoid tester or lowZ meter to see if some oddball voltage is the dreaded phantom voltage. 

If you want to stand out in a way that EVERYONE will respect, try to master the ART, and it is an art, of being the guy that has what he needs on him when it's needed as much as possible. I haven't mastered it myself, it's impossible to know just what you're going to need sometimes. 

But if you keep 

pencil
paper
sharpie
knife 
flashlight 
pliers 
9-in-1
tape 
ticker

ON YOUR PERSON AT ALL TIMES you're way ahead of the average cat around here.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

The thing about my company, is that they will supply power tools to us like the band saw and rotary hammer, or like a grinder. Things like that, but! and let me tell you... its a HUGE BUT... They are corded tools. There is nothing I hate more than lugging around extension cords all day every day! Sometimes I'll be in a place that doesn't even have power yet!! So I rather just buy the damn cordless ones, those corded tools are very time consuming and just an all around hassle.



splatz said:


> One that I'll suggest just because it seems like fewer people are carrying them, a Knopp K-60 solenoid type tester. It's a real good tool, keeps you safe, and may occasionally help troubleshooting if nobody else has a solenoid tester or lowZ meter to see if some oddball voltage is the dreaded phantom voltage.


I looked up this tester, won't it serve the same purpose as a regular multimeter? Which is what I have now


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

JasonCo said:


> The thing about my company, is that they will supply power tools to us like the band saw and rotary hammer, or like a grinder. Things like that, but! and let me tell you... its a HUGE BUT... They are corded tools. There is nothing I hate more than lugging around extension cords all day every day! Sometimes I'll be in a place that doesn't even have power yet!! So I rather just buy the damn cordless ones, those corded tools are very time consuming and just an all around hassle.


So no power for corded tools but power for chargers?
It don't add up. :no:
Still sounds like lazy to me.


----------



## 604nguyen (May 12, 2015)

dont forget, at the end of the day you are still compensated for that unproductive time spent hooking up extensions cords "all day every day"

I feel that unproductive time is more for the employer to worry about lol. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Nom Deplume said:


> So no power for corded tools but power for chargers?
> It don't add up. :no:
> Still sounds like lazy to me.


Well usually the places we work at has power, just stating that there might be scenarios where there isn't power around. But, I always make sure my batteries are charged before going to work every day. I have the new 5.0 milwaukee batteries and they seam to always get me through the day. Also, the faster you are in my company the more impressive and more work you will get. 

This will sound a bit off the wall though, but I just want to be the best haha, plain and simple. I am very competitive, my goal is to basically just be the best electrician at my company. It's not like I act this way or anything at work, but just deep down my personal goal is to be this way. 

I'm not saying that corded tools will hold you back from being the best, because A LOTTTT of things go into being a good electrician. But, just little small things like that personally get to me, and I feel like I need to just buy the cordless ones and be done with any struggling with cords. I hate cords... :wallbash:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

JasonCo said:


> I looked up this tester, won't it serve the same purpose as a regular multimeter? Which is what I have now


Not quite. Most meters are not low-impedance, which means they put virtually no load on the circuit, which means little whisps of induced voltage which are nothing can look leave you scratching your head thinking there's a problem when there's not. So if nobody else keeps one on hand, when these problems come up, you could 

Another useful small thing, you can test hot to ground with the solenoid tester and see if a gfci trips as it should. 

It's also more failsafe and foolproof, requires no batteries, to me that's a big plus for a device that you rely on for safety. 

Also, a solenoid tester is more compact, cheaper, durable, and easier to carry around than the DMM, which goes back to what I was saying before, which one are you more likely to have on your person / within reach, when you need it?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Its the person more than the tools. The K60 is a great simple tester. Use that more than any of the multimeters on the truck.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Get a magnet that attaches to your meter so you can hang it nearby whatever you're trouble shooting and use both hands to works the leads.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Attitude and understanding (not just knowledge)
is what sets apart good electricians and bad electricians.
it don't matter what tools you got
if your a dip stick then no amount of tools
will change that !


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nom Deplume said:


> The apprentices now are lazier than they used to be.
> They all need a battery bandsaw or sawzall when a hacksaw would be quicker and lighter to carry.
> 
> I am tired of the time wasted with the dead batteries and looking for somewhere to charge them.
> ...


I totally disagree with this. I am guessing you have never used the M12 bandsaw. I am not so much a unser but I have owned my business for 24 years. 
I still use a band saw for 1 or two cuts but that is because my batteries are always dead from lack of use. If you are making one cut the hacksaw is faster. If you are making anymore the bandsaw is the ****. 
Time to get with the times. I don't even make my guys buy a hacksaw anymore.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If you are union never mind. It will just get stolen anyway.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Pull out an old school electricians knife and start stripping wire with it. That will definitely set you apart. :no:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Nom Deplume said:


> The apprentices now are lazier than they used to be.
> They all need a battery bandsaw or sawzall when a hacksaw would be quicker and lighter to carry.
> 
> I am tired of the time wasted with the dead batteries and looking for somewhere to charge them.
> ...


I guess I'm a lazy Master! No way your hacksaw will out cut my M18 metal cutting circular saw. Unless you use a vise, the crazy hacksaw wants to jam. I even use a M12 driver with a Klein reamer to ream pipe. Call me lazy if you want.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

JasonCo said:


> The thing about my company, is that they will supply power tools to us like the band saw and rotary hammer, or like a grinder. Things like that, but! and let me tell you... its a HUGE BUT... They are corded tools. There is nothing I hate more than lugging around extension cords all day every day! Sometimes I'll be in a place that doesn't even have power yet!! So I rather just buy the damn cordless ones, those corded tools are very time consuming and just an all around hassle.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up this tester, won't it serve the same purpose as a regular multimeter? Which is what I have now


Greenlee makes very nice tracer but they're spendy unless you get them used off fleabay.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Nom Deplume said:


> Get off your high horse. I know more about the trade and unions than you will ever know.
> 
> You union guys push your union rhetoric and don't want to hear any other opinions.


I am not going to argue with someone that obviously has no idea about my opinions regarding open shops and unions. 


And I seriously doubt your knowledge about the trade or union or you would realize for a union apprentice to buy tools outside the union approved list and bring them to work could put a serious damper on his future in the union.

WHY YOU SEEM BENT ON POINTING OUT SOMETHING THAT WAS NOT IMPLIED IS BEYOND ME.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd like to share three quotes here:



Nom Deplume said:


> Does every thread need to be turned into a union thread?





Nom Deplume said:


> You union guys push your union rhetoric and don't want to hear any other opinions.





http://www.dictionary.com said:


> *
> hypocrite*
> [hip-uh-krit]
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

halfamp said:


> Get a magnet that attaches to your meter so you can hang it nearby whatever you're trouble shooting and use both hands to works the leads.


Ah, that's actually a pretty nice tip. I really like that! Taking your advice up on this one, thanks :thumbup:



dmxtothemax said:


> Attitude and understanding (not just knowledge)
> is what sets apart good electricians and bad electricians.
> it don't matter what tools you got
> if your a dip stick then no amount of tools
> will change that !


Could not agree more, well said. 



nrp3 said:


> Its the person more than the tools. The K60 is a great simple tester. Use that more than any of the multimeters on the truck.


Yeah seams like a couple guys in this thread are talking highly of the K60 type of tester, I'm very intrigued. Going to do a lot of research on it now, maybe I'll pick one up on amazon. We'll see after I read up!



Bad Electrician said:


> And I seriously doubt your knowledge about the trade or union or you would realize for a union apprentice to buy tools outside the union approved list and bring them to work could put a serious damper on his future in the union.


I know nothing about unions, but why would going over what it is expected by you a bad thing in unions? Lets say bandsaw is not on the union approved list, it will be a bad thing for me to bring one?


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

JasonCo said:


> I know nothing about unions, but why would going over what it is expected by you a bad thing in unions? Lets say bandsaw is not on the union approved list, it will be a bad thing for me to bring one?



There is nothing wrong with the attitude that you want to supply all your own tools it shows you are a go getter, BUT that is the contractors job to make sure you have the tools to do the job, anything above basic hand tools on a list the contractor supplies.

There is angst between some open shop workers and union workers. whose fault is that, which came first the chicken or the egg. 

From a career stand point I can tell you my union employees make on average more than open shop employees, have better health care and a very good retirement.

If you have to work 40 hours a week why not strive for the best in pay and bennies?


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Bad Electrician said:


> There is nothing wrong with the attitude that you want to supply all your own tools it shows you are a go getter, BUT that is the contractors job to make sure you have the tools to do the job, anything above basic hand tools on a list the contractor supplies.
> 
> There is angst between some open shop workers and union workers. whose fault is that, which came first the chicken or the egg.
> 
> ...


Yes I've been in the trade for 2 years now and that is what I hear, that unions typically pay more than shops. I have 5 questions though if you don't mind.

1. Isn't unions a bit of a risk, once the job is done then you are done... So job security not so great. Also, if you are extremely hard worker in the trade and also make straight A's in school, would they usually make sure you don't get laid off?

2. As an apprentice, is unions even worth it.. I say this because can't you get stuck just bending pipe all day for weeks, or pulling wire for weeks. That is not my cup of tea, I like to dip my hands into everything, I learn a lot in my shop because we do just about everything besides ground ups. Or do you think unions are better places to learn the trade and learn troubleshooting? 

3. My shop has me in school, I'm going into year 3 of school soon and so far have straight A's, which maybe a hand fool of students have in the school up to this point. Is it worth leaving my shop to join a union, because I'm sure the union has its own school and I will have to leave this one. 

4. I've been in the trade coming up on about 1 and 3/4 years now, and I'm making $15.60/hour. Soon I will get pay raise to $16.90 because if you are in school at my shop, they will honor what the school thinks apprentices should at least be getting paid depending on how long you have been in school for. At the end of the 4 years, school says I should be making around $22. But, I don't think there is any apprentices at my company making $22... So maybe they will stop the raises sooner. Is it worth making the move though to union?

5. If so, what sort of pay do you think I should push for? Have straight A's in school, have probably $2,000 in tools, and willing to kill myself every day at work, and have a huge drive to learn. With this in mind, what should I expect?


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

halfamp said:


> Get a magnet that attaches to your meter so you can hang it nearby whatever you're trouble shooting and use both hands to works the leads.


One of the "switchable" magnets used for clamping things would be nice. (Turn the knob to make the magnet active.) 
They hold a considerable weight and don't attract things in the toolbox.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

JasonCo said:


> Yes I've been in the trade for 2 years now and that is what I hear, that unions typically pay more than shops. I have 5 questions though if you don't mind.


Head to the union section for my response please


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Bad Electrician said:


> Head to the union section for my response please


Awesome thank you, heading there now


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

AK_sparky said:


> I'd like to share three quotes here:


I see, you union scum have to resort to personal attacks to get you point across.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Nom Deplume said:


> I see, you union scum have to resort to personal attacks to get you point across.


LOL, the longest I was ever in a union was just under 6 weeks. Try again.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

AK_sparky said:


> LOL, the longest I was ever in a union was just under 6 weeks. Try again.


Why such short time?


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

JasonCo said:


> Why such short time?


I was working at a maintenance at a factory that had a union, not IBEW. The place was absolutely terrible for a whole lot of reasons.

I started on a Monday and by Friday I told them I would be looking for other employment opportunities. We agreed I would stay on until they found a replacement or I found another job. A few weeks later I found another job.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Nom Deplume said:


> AK_sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to share three quotes here:
> ...


Why are you so bitter about unions? I'm not union so I don't get the hate.

Look at what unions did for the working man decades ago...


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

No tool sets you apart. 
Here is some of what is important. Applied knowledge not just knowledge because any jack ass can look something up on their smartphone but the key is being able to apply it in the field; initiative; listening skills; anticipation; own your mistakes and do not blame others for them;knowing how to lay out using prints and laying out conduit runs so it doesn't look like a complete mess with unnecessary bends; communication skills; not being a gossip whore or **** talker and maybe the most important thing is to not be an a-hole 
Just a few things but there are more and they are more important than any shiny new tool


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

JasonCo said:


> Ah, that's actually a pretty nice tip. I really like that! Taking your advice up on this one, thanks :thumbup:





inetdog said:


> One of the "switchable" magnets used for clamping things would be nice. (Turn the knob to make the magnet active.)
> They hold a considerable weight and don't attract things in the toolbox.


Fluke makes an attachment you can get from most vendors that fits in most of their common meters


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Southwire makes one of those magnets too.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Nom Deplume said:


> I see, you union scum have to resort to personal attacks to get you point across.


Why have you got your panties in such a wad, I made a simple TRUE statement and you fly off your high horse. Chill out for heavens sake.


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

Lol nom deplume, you're exactly what no electrician from either side of the coin should strive to be. Actually, make that no human being from any walk if life.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MTW said:


> Pull out an old school electricians knife and start stripping wire with it. That will definitely set you apart. :no:


That's how I learned ... but I started using my dikes ... still do.

Ground makes a perfect rip cord.

I can do alot without a tool belt. Dikes, tester,flashlight, and a multi. Fits in my pockets :whistling2:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Nom Deplume said:


> I see, you union scum have to resort to personal attacks to get you point across.


They're not scum, they're snobs, just like the rest of us non-union guys with class......


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

You are certainly free to do what you want but there is no way that I would have a corded or cordless tool of any kind as an employee or any hand bender.

Your contractor should be providing those tools and if they don't and it slows you down then that is on them and not you. Are you afraid to ask for the proper tools because they might send you down the road?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

kg7879 said:


> You are certainly free to do what you want but there is no way that I would have a corded or cordless tool of any kind as an employee or any hand bender.
> 
> Your contractor should be providing those tools and if they don't and it slows you down then that is on them and not you. Are you afraid to ask for the proper tools because they might send you down the road?


I agree to a point. Cordless drills should be added to any list. They are cheap and an essential tool used every day. Last thing I want to grab is an old beat up drill used by somebody else the day before. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

It depends on what type of electrical work you are in will determine what tools you need to get to get you out of a bind..For example, if you asked me where my drywall saw, sawzall, or utility knife are, I'd have to think cuz I think it's on a shelf in my garage. However, if you asked my where my 1/2" ez out, 5 point socket, VFS screwdrivers or DC clamp on ammeter are I could tell you with fairly good precision..

My first journeyman had a pretty good practice.. If I needed a tool of any kid I could borrow it ONCE.. After that I was expected to have it myself...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_Toolage_ does not an electrician make.....:no:~CS~:no:


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

The best tool I've ever bought is the m12 bandsaw hands down. That is one versatile tool in our trade. Cut pipe, wire, flex, strut, rod, din rail etc one handed in a lift if you have to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

If your running lots of strut and tray the metal cutting saw is a beauty too just a bit loud. Some sort of sds hammer drill speeds up drilling tapcons and concrete anchors big time as well. All of these tools make it harder to put in a real hard days work though. Good and bad depending on how fit you are after hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

A wiggy is a limited tool these days. I do not carry one anymore. I use a tic tracer and if that throws me a ghost voltage I get out the fluke 66. 

The Milwaukee hackzall has replaced my sawzall as my go to cordless for cutting pipe and all thread. It balances in my hand and is only 100 bucks and the battery lasts through 1-200 cuts depending on material. I used to hold the pipe in one hand and swing the sawzall up with my hip to drop it on the pipe. The hackzall is so much easier. 

For new big building work the best tool is the little plastic push cart full of the day's essential crap but that is usually supplied by the company 

When you start troubleshooting you will want a sophisticated tracer tool so save your Pennies they cost 800+. 

If you have 2 crescent wrenches your compression fittings will look better than most guys since they usually use channel locks on one side. 

Drill bits for wood framed buildings are another area. Having many brands and sizes and lengths of the same diameter hole is very helpful since framers like to put 4 studs together in a 12" bay when they are "problem solving". I use a 6" bit to start then a 12" if I can wedge it in. Then an 18" to hit the next stud since no drill will fit. Ah framers.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

This will make you stand out. But may I ask why? If you have a good tool on a crew more then likely everyone will borrow it until it is broke. Then no one will have claim to see it. If you want to stand out as a apprentice make sure to show up on time,learn, not take part in some of the smack talking,and don't complain. It is not the tools that make the man. Things like the sds drill should be provided by any decent company. I have a bandsaw only because we provide three power tools at my company and my sawzall was heading to a early death. Some of my nice fluke meters have walked off and it was the people on the same crew. Don't have too nice of things. I know a mechanic who can do a faster nicer motor rebuild with a 5 gallon bucket of tools then anyone I met with a 13,000 dollar snap on box. He seriously uses a bucket too. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time[emoji769]


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

danickstr said:


> Drill bits for wood framed buildings are another area. Having many brands and sizes and lengths of the same diameter hole is very helpful since framers like to put 4 studs together in a 12" bay when they are "problem solving". I use a 6" bit to start then a 12" if I can wedge it in. Then an 18" to hit the next stud since no drill will fit. Ah framers.


I don't do much residential so I never bothered to acquire many bits, but this tip is an absolute must if you are doing that kind of work.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nom Deplume said:


> The hacksaw is quicker unless you are cutting over 1-1/2" pipe.


One of the the original cordless tools!!


I cant see using a bandsaw in general construction. A sawzall is more of a multi use tool.




> So no power for corded tools but power for chargers?
> It don't add up.
> Still sounds like lazy to me.


Lazy and productive are sometimes interchangeable. I too "lazy" to drive screws manually but my hands don't ache.




> dont forget, at the end of the day you are still compensated for that unproductive time spent hooking up extensions cords "all day every day"
> 
> I feel that unproductive time is more for the employer to worry about lol. I wouldn't sweat it.


If Jason and you both show up looking for a job, guess which one will get hired.

Don't listen to this kind of thinking Jason. It's a path to mediocrity.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

cad99 said:


> This will make you stand out.


I have a number of things like those, including a newer Rigol oscilloscope and a function frequency generator but I can't see how having those would help most apprentice electricians stand out.

Though, he might stand out if he builds one from scratch haha.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I love my m12 bandsaw! But my best tool is my brain! Or lack thereof.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Maybe instead of focusing on tools work on some odd ball certifications that would help your company out. For example we had an outside company come in and put a zwave home automation system in for one of our nicer homes that we maintain so I am in process of becoming a certified installer and maintainer for it without prompting, don't know if there's something like that or a solar installers cert something along those lines that parallels your companies target customer base and expands on a parallel path to your electrical training.

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

Your OP states that you want to set yourself apart from other apprentices. The best this to do is simply outwork them, stay off of your phone, be willing to learn, don't whine or complain about ANYTHING ( to your boss OR co-workers), and ask questions if you need to. Show up on time every day, and volunteer to stay late if need be.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Sparkchaser1 said:


> Your OP states that you want to set yourself apart from other apprentices. The best this to do is simply outwork them, stay off of your phone, be willing to learn, don't whine or complain about ANYTHING ( to your boss OR co-workers), and ask questions if you need to. Show up on time every day, and volunteer to stay late if need be.


:thumbsup:

An apprentice that ask questions is one trying to get ahead and is interested in his job, I like working with inquisitive help, though I had a few that ask questions that bugged me.

How long is this going to take, when's break, are we stopping for lunch, can you drive so I can sleep?


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Bad Electrician said:


> are we stopping for lunch


That's probably the most important question you can ask.


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

We have 2 apprentices working for us right now. One has a year more experience. He has tons of nice tools, some nicer than me. Our other one has some old hand me downs from his dad and such. Just enough to get the job done for a first year guy. I'll take the kid with the old tools any day. It's not his tools that matter to me, it's his attitude and work ethic.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> _Toolage_ does not an electrician make.....:no:~CS~:no:


righty o there cs
you can have all the best tools there are but if they show no signs of use it reflects back on you as less knowledgeable:laughing:
the best tool you have is your brain chose tools you are going to use and the ones you use most often carry those!
less often used tools leave in your van tool box( a whole lot less to carry around)

while your young the excess weight may not be a problem but the older you get the heavier your tools get( and you dont want your beer drinking arm to be too tired at the end of the day:thumbsup


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

@ gnuuser, I am a big fan of functional/light pouch and or pocket usage while all the what if tools are in the van.


----------



## latetothegame (May 12, 2014)

Twenty years ago I wore a tool belt that weighed more than I did. Now I wear Carhart bib apron overalls and if it doesn't fit in the pockets or the apron I don't need it. Some of the best electricians I have known carried nothing but their Kleins, channel locks and a screwdriver. That said I have a callous on my left pointer finger from starting hacksaw cuts that will probably never go away, but I would have a hard time giving up my cordless portaband . Still no tool will make you a better electrician, some may make you more productive but only if you have the knowledge first. Study, read,study some more and never stop.


----------



## Flex277 (Jun 2, 2014)

Get a pulley then you can pull wire in like a boss. Just pulled this couple days ago in a tight gutter, ****load of #10s in an 1 1/4 170 ft 
https://vimeo.com/165379632


----------



## Call me Master (Mar 21, 2021)

Nom Deplume said:


> The apprentices now are lazier than they used to be.
> They all need a battery bandsaw or sawzall when a hacksaw would be quicker and lighter to carry.
> 
> I am tired of the time wasted with the dead batteries and looking for somewhere to charge them.
> ...


This is what the rat shop guys say when they don't want to fork up cash for tools or saw blades. Get with the times and see a tool like a band saw will make money by getting things done exponentially faster. If I had to wait for my boys to saw by hand I'd never make money. Just like they said when the electric drill came out and there was still guys making people drill a hole in steel by hand. How dumb.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Call me Master said:


> This is what the rat shop guys say when they don't want to fork up cash for tools or saw blades. Get with the times and see a tool like a band saw will make money by getting things done exponentially faster. If I had to wait for my boys to saw by hand I'd never make money. Just like they said when the electric drill came out and there was still guys making people drill a hole in steel by hand. How dumb.


When you look at the date of the thread and realize how much better battery tools and the wider variety of battery tools available are now compared to "back then" you might rethink your post. And anyone using the term rat IMO regulates themselves to the lower level of humanity. Not not a respectable term to refer to others.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

brian john said:


> When you look at the date of the thread and realize how much better battery tools and the wider variety of battery tools available are now compared to "back then" you might rethink your post. And anyone using the term rat IMO regulates themselves to the lower level of humanity. Not not a respectable term to refer to others.


Seems weird to say spring 2016 was "back then" but it's true. I was using NiCad DeWalt stuff back then.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> Seems weird to say spring 2016 was "back then" but it's true. I was using NiCad DeWalt stuff back then.


Yup, so true!


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

This thread brings back memories. I posted this a year and a half into being an apprentice, now I'm almost 2 years into being a Journeyman haha. I basically never stopped buying tools 😂... I do agree that the tools an electrician has doesn't define him or make him any better than the next guy. It all comes down to shear knowledge and how you use the tools you got. With that said, I just simply love tools, went over and beyond what I would have ever imagined getting. SMH, just crazy looking back at this and seeing the beginning sparks of what turned into a real addiction lol.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JasonCo said:


> This thread brings back memories. I posted this a year and a half into being an apprentice, now I'm almost 2 years into being a Journeyman haha. I basically never stopped buying tools 😂... I do agree that the tools an electrician has doesn't define him or make him any better than the next guy. It all comes down to shear knowledge and how you use the tools you got. With that said, I just simply love tools, went over and beyond what I would have ever imagined getting. SMH, just crazy looking back at this and seeing the beginning sparks of what turned into a real addiction lol.


Good tools are necessary to do good work.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

why should an employee, especially an apprentice, be buying all those tools? Rotary hammer drill? Are you nuts? maybe a cordless drill with hammer drill function. Save your money. I believe even a journeyman electrician ,who is not self employed ,should not be buying expensive tools.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I totally disagree with this. I am guessing you have never used the M12 bandsaw. I am not so much a unser but I have owned my business for 24 years.
> I still use a band saw for 1 or two cuts but that is because my batteries are always dead from lack of use. If you are making one cut the hacksaw is faster. If you are making anymore the bandsaw is the ****.
> Time to get with the times. I don't even make my guys buy a hacksaw anymore.


So do you provide this bandsaw to your guys?


----------



## el dub (Oct 22, 2015)

Mechanics telescoping rod with magnet on end. Small screwdriver kit.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Just wondering what tools or equipment does a non-union shop supply? Ladders, benders, PPE, or what?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I am not sure if there is a typical list... but generally everything except hand tools. Some guys prefer to have their own stuff and that is OK with me. Most of my guys are "tool junkies" anyway, so there is never really an issue of what is supplied and what is not. If they need something and it is reasonable I will purchase it for them.

All PPE and safety equipment is supplied by me. I consider a DMM a safety tool first and foremost.

Cheers
John


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Best tool ive bought in the last few months was a cordless vac. I can not believe i have managed all these years with out buying one.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

bill39 said:


> Just wondering what tools or equipment does a non-union shop supply? Ladders, benders, PPE, or what?


Mine gave me a 35k tool budget for the first year (part of my negotiations pre-employment). 
Ppe, ladders came out of the safety department budget. Laptop, licences, pad, phone and a few other items came out of the IT department budget (that sucks as they move at the speed of a snail) and as a added bonus they gave me a pile of brand new meters they got as part of a expansion.(fluke 754, hart 475, etc).


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Klenk tin snips. If your a righty, buy straight/left cut. Hold them upside down in your right hand and cut from underneath when cutting metal studs.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Cordless vac.

Milwaukee 1/2” high torque impacts or really having impacts period. Most electricians don’t appreciate the fine things mechanics have. With sockets for Torx, hex heads.

Metal working tools. Grinder, saber saw, sawzall, metal cutting saw all cordless. Band saw maybe too but it’s not as useful if you have the others.

Motorized cordless crimper. Really any hydraulic crimper tools.

Megger. Now that Klein has one for $150 no excuse not to have one. Hand crank better be 10 kV or it just shows you’re an antique collector.

Low ohm bridge. Milliohm on a budget but ideally microohm.

Benders and threaders.

Cable pullers. I don’t mean two 18 year old apprentices I mean the stuff most guts rent.

Load banks.

Generators or pumps.

HVAC testing and maintenance equipment.

Any specialized testing tools. IR camera and maybe a fan door, advanced motor tester, oscilloscope, spectrum analyzer and similar wireless tools, vibration camera, TDR, fiber termination tools, HART testers spigs and similar instrument tech tools, vibration analyzers, relay tester, circuit breaker tester, Dobles or at least transformer TTR, really any rigging equipment beyond the basics, welders, digger/derrick or line trucks, plus the skills to actually use these kinds of tools. There are typically one a small number of crews in a region with these tools, many tools cost tens of thousands, and they are all in high demand.

Really most electricians can/should have basic hand tools to do most residential work. Beyond that there are a lot of specialized tools that go beyond “basics” that make jobs go faster or easier. Then beyond that there are a lot of either specialized construction tools for specific jobs or testing tools. The combination should be complementary and either reduces costs or increases profit or both. It works like this. Say you have both HVAC and electricians. There is always some part of HVAC jobs that requires electrical work. Having your own electricians avoids scheduling issues and keeps the profit in house so costs are lower. Or say doing circuit breaker testing which leads to repairs and switchgear jobs which are often not competitively bid, so pricing can be higher than normal for the same work.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

After 5-1/2 years of apprenticeship and 16 being a mechanic I’ve learned it’s not what’s in your toolbox that’s important, it’s what’s under your hard hat. 

As an apprentice you are not expected to know everything or even a lot. This type of business requires a lot of supervised training. As your knowledge and experience increase so does your preferred tool selection. There is nothing wrong with a tool bag with the basics. Every tool has many uses. Over time you can add too (or subtract).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I think many of you guys totally misunderstood the OP's question:

He said he's an apprentice with about a year and a half in.

Some of you would love if he showed up with his own bucket truck fully outfitted for anything that could arise.

The guys that know he should only be supplying handtools are better grounded in reality.

I was union but a bit of a rebel in that I brought in an impact when Bosch first brought out the 10.8v model and I let chips fall where they may. That said, I've never had carpel tunnel issues.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Didn’t wade through all the tools listed, but did anyone mention your brain?

When I was an apprentice we were given a tool list of what we were "allowed" to have.

Just what was on the list was "allowed", nothing more, nothing less.

Not allowed to even use power tools until you were trained in their use.

We were required to use a 6 foot wooden folding rule but not a tape measure.

Often had tool list checks, if something was missing you had two days to get it replaced.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

bill39 said:


> Just wondering what tools or equipment does a non-union shop supply? Ladders, benders, PPE, or what?


It sounds like my company brings a bit of shame when it comes to what they supply and what they don't. For a Journeyman, what they supply is safety glasses, ladders, benders, metal fish tape, ratchet KO set, and if you ask they will supply a CORDED sawzall and CORDED rotary hammer drill that's 20 years old collecting dust on their shelf lol. If you're an apprentice, you get safety glasses haha... EVERYTHING else is on the apprentice/Journeyman. Besides hot gloves/ hot suite/ rubber mat that we borrow from shop whenever needed. Maybe that's normal, maybe not. I have no idea b/c they are the only company I've ever worked for. I just have a hunch it isn't based off small talk. It's okay though I'm really wanting to go independent. Starting the LLC process, along with cracking the books for the masters exam. I'll just look at it as them basically force feeding me on preparing myself for what I want to become, instead of throwing 15k down on tools all at once!

I will say, they're an okay company with a few pretty serious bones to pick, but all is good, the people there are good people, I enjoy working for them. The few bones to pick is what is driving me away though. At the end of the day, I signed up to work here. I really don't have any hard feelings towards the owner, he is what the American dream is all about. I respect him for that, even though some of the things he does I completely disagree with, I respect him for the risks he's taken in life. Hopefully this answers some of your question. I think the answer greatly depending on the shop and owner. I do have to give my respects to the Union though. Their standards are pretty cut and dry, no chance a non-union shop can compete with what they offer. I tip my hat to them.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

JasonCo said:


> It sounds like my company brings a bit of shame when it comes to what they supply and what they don't. For a Journeyman, what they supply is safety glasses, ladders, benders, metal fish tape, ratchet KO set, and if you ask they will supply a CORDED sawzall and CORDED rotary hammer drill that's 20 years old collecting dust on their shelf lol. If you're an apprentice, you get safety glasses haha... EVERYTHING else is on the apprentice/Journeyman. Besides hot gloves/ hot suite/ rubber mat that we borrow from shop whenever needed. Maybe that's normal, maybe not. I have no idea b/c they are the only company I've ever worked for. I just have a hunch it isn't based off small talk. It's okay though I'm really wanting to go independent. Starting the LLC process, along with cracking the books for the masters exam. I'll just look at it as them basically force feeding me on preparing myself for what I want to become, instead of throwing 15k down on tools all at once!
> 
> I will say, they're an okay company with a few pretty serious bones to pick, but all is good, the people there are good people, I enjoy working for them. The few bones to pick is what is driving me away though. At the end of the day, I signed up to work here. I really don't have any hard feelings towards the owner, he is what the American dream is all about. I respect him for that, even though some of the things he does I completely disagree with, I respect him for the risks he's taken in life. Hopefully this answers some of your question. I think the answer greatly depending on the shop and owner. I do have to give my respects to the Union though. Their standards are pretty cut and dry, no chance a non-union shop can compete with what they offer. I tip my hat to them.


With many trade unions there is a specific tool list that electricians are expected to supply. Some unions even have a “tool allowance” of something like $100 per year. That’s of course a joke except that it’s not funny, more like a slap in the face. Everything else not on the list comes from the contractor. Not saying it’s right or wrong, it just is what it is. The contractor doesn’t usually care as long as the job gets done so often guys supply more of their own stuff.

In nonunion shops it depends on the shop. I’ve seen it all over the place. When I’m foreman I realize that if you don’t have tools you can’t do the job. Having good tools means happy crew and jobs get done faster, safer, and higher quality...so supply tools. Plus there is the image problem...have you seen what some guys carry? Customers may not be impressed with a $20 HF meter and rusted up tools bought at an estate auction. Never mind the safety concern. And if I’m just a worker bee the same logic applies...I want to look professional and do quality work with the least stress on my body and not risk getting hurt at work. So if the boss doesn’t supply it, I will, depending on what it is. Unlike unions everything is always negotiable.

Or you can go the other way and be as cheap as possible and like most automotive garages expect everyone to supply their own if it’s under say $300. It also depends on experience. If every crew member spends say $100 per month on tools 3rd year apprentices will pretty much have every tool they need for most jobs and are just replacing or upgrading while a first year apprentice barely has more than a meter and a Klein apprentice set.

Union or not, most professional electricians will go down one of those two roads. Either they take pride in their tools, their work, and themselves and probably supply and maintain their own tools, or they are just there to collect a paycheck and they try to get buy my spending as little of their own money as they can.

My advice to apprentices is just that...if you want to be a professional, act like it. Treat your job like a business. You are subbing to the business. At first you will just buy tools so you don’t have to deal with crappy hand me downs and the time it takes to borrow tools, or because you are expected to. That does not mean you go to the nearest Snap On tool truck and sign a $20,000 loan to pay off over 10 years. It means starting off slow and buying a little at a time based on what you see as what you need or want. On the job keep a 3x5 note pad in your pocket. Every time you see something or wish you had some tool, write it down. Haggle with the boss or buy your own. If you keep a list when you look at the supply house, Home Depot, Amazon, HF, etc., you will KNOW what you want/need.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

JasonCo said:


> Right now I'm an apprentice of about a year and a half, but I want to start* setting myself apart *from the rest of the apprentices that work for my company. Just wondering what tools I should buy that you ended up using all the time and had no idea it would be so useful in the field.


I still have guys ooh and ahh about my old Tic-Tracer by TIF. Just last week a HVAC guy turned off the breaker feeding a 240V split unit and asked me to test the lines. I stuck my TT on one of the hots and told him he still had about 30 volts feeding back from somewhere. He fumbled around and dug out his MM and came up with 32 volts.... he was amazed. You can still find a few old used Tic-Tracers on eBay.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

paulengr said:


> In nonunion shops it depends on the shop. I’ve seen it all over the place. When I’m foreman I realize that if you don’t have tools you can’t do the job. Having good tools means happy crew and jobs get done faster, safer, and higher quality...so supply tools. Plus there is the image problem...have you seen what some guys carry? Customers may not be impressed with a $20 HF meter and rusted up tools bought at an estate auction. Never mind the safety concern. And if I’m just a worker bee the same logic applies...I want to look professional and do quality work with the least stress on my body and not risk getting hurt at work. So if the boss doesn’t supply it, I will, depending on what it is. Unlike unions everything is always negotiable..


Contracting out 6 panel installs to a engineering firm they sub contract the electrical staff. Guys pull up and have HF tools. We ask them how they plan to punch or drill the stainless cabinet for the 2" conduits. They did not even own a 2" cutter so they were told to drag up and the engineering firm lost the contract. 

Another crew on a job involving 1-1/2 robroy turned up with a 1" hand bender a ratchet threader and a hacksaw. That job had enough fluff built into it to have bought a brand new bender, pony motor, bandsaw and still left a large chunk of profit. needless to say that got told to drag up.


----------



## Djea3 (Mar 8, 2019)

as an apprentice you will probably have cordless tools already, but 1/4 inch driver, 3/8 o 1/2 inch combo drill/impact drill, and most importantly for any residential or service work will be the universal tool (vibrator). I use smaller batteries, no point in lugging around 5AH batteries.
If you install a lot of downlight, get your own 4 inch and 6 inch hole saws. Worth it to know where they are and your boss should buy them for you happily. Where I am there is a LOT of lathe and plaster, I purchased the carbide toothed ones. A few smaller hole saws have come in handy (don't tell anyone but KO sizes can be useful, even with PVC boxes). I keep chisels in my roll boxes along with a 5 pounder. 
Then of coarse the battery powered sawzall.
my last one died and can not find it, but I had a very small inline and bendable 6 or 12 volt screwdriver with various bits. Saved my wrists a LOT in trim out. I still prefer the offset screwdriver for the cover plates, but screwing devices into plastic boxes is a lot easier with that tiny powered driver!
oh, and I added a cheap 90 degree drill head to attach to my drill motors for the real tight work that happens at times. Harbor Freight under 15 bucks if I remember.
Finally, I have a wood rasp, a bastard file, a large mill file and a small mill file and a rat tail file in my box. They have saved my ass more than a few times even sharpening paddle bits that hit metal etc.

I never purchase ANY consumable blades, bits etc. That is ALWAYS the company's job to supply and keep me supplied. If I wear out any tools I expect them replaced as well, example KLEIN screwdrivers.....they are not warranted for normal wear any longer apparently. If I burn or loose them that is on me, otherwise if I need a worn one replaced I feel that is the boss's responsibility (provided Ive been there more than say 6 months). I average wearing out screwdrivers at least once a year, probably 1.5 times. Worn drivers are not worth keeping.


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

I bought a cheap laser late last year to try it out. Upgraded it with a pro grade laser as soon as i determined exactly what i wanted. I'm a big fan of levels but i don't leave the shop without my laser anymore. Masts, boxes, conduit, wafers... i use them both simultaneously sometimes.
And a comfortable knife with tons of spare blades on the truck. I lean towards the ones that carry spares in the handle.

I agree with @Djea3 on the files. That buggered knock-out nub is gone in seconds with the correct file. 

And i know it's mundane, but i carry regular and whisk brooms for my resi work. 

I agree with the guys who say that most of what you need for basic stuff should fit in your pockets. I wear Riggs jeans and they have the extra little side pockets that allow me to carry two screwdrivers AND draw AND put back either one while squatting. Almost every one of my pliers is Channellock. Still "Fiercely made in Meadville PA" last time i checked. Available at every Menards (family owned business), or straight from Mfr.

And Pelican Lights. My eyes being (one of) my weak links, i need plenty of good light. Two headlamps (AAA), batteries (the coppertop ones), and two big shoulder lamps (rechargeable) i can go all day in a dark house with no problem. The big lights have a clipped strap that hangs nicely from trusses, pipes, etc, and a pivoting head. 

Last but not least- kneepads and kneeling pads to complement the other ppe.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Any “major” tools that create a specialty business set you apart.

Relay testing tools
Breaker tester ting tools
Transformer testing (TTR, Dobles)
Partial discharge testing
PdMA or similar motor testing
IR cameras
Vibration analysis
Instrument testing
Oil analysis lab and/or sampling tools

Each one creates its own business. Plus if you know how to do the repairs you get more business than just testing companies.

With these comes 2-3 more costs:
Calibration and certification on the tools, often annual and not cheap.
Certification and training on technicians to run the tests
Repair costs, from cables to upgrades or significant failures.

Outside of those items others are more install oriented. Anything you might rent that becomes enough business on its own. Welders, rigging equipment, pullers, trailers, Lull or manlifts, you name it. Even buying a little industrial wagon or Tubbermaud cart or loading up all your tools onto a Packout or Toughsystem carrier gets noticed as you make ONE trip in with a of ten, or stocking your trailer so it becomes a mobile work shop.

I’m more of the opinion that flashing say a lot of Fluke hardware does not impress anyone not in the trade. And for those that are it’s kind of like having an excessive amount of say tool truck branded stuff such as Mac or Snap On. It either says you are an idiot with your money and possibly everything else too or it says you like to show off like wearing snake skin cowboy boots and designer jeans to the job site. Far more impressive is the crew that shows up with all their tools and can roll in and immediately get to work on anything they are doing and produce professional results quickly and easily.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

paulengr said:


> Any “major” tools that create a specialty business set you apart.
> 
> Relay testing tools
> Breaker tester ting tools
> ...



They are also the ones that improve the bottom line for the owner the most


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

paulengr said:


> say tool truck branded stuff such as Mac or Snap On. It either says you are an idiot with your money and possibly everything else too or it says you like to show off like wearing snake skin cowboy boots and designer jeans to the job site.


I use both Mac and Snap On. Mostly Mac though.

Not for the name brand, but for the following:

Life time warranty.
Specially items that they only have the patients on.
And the relationship with the dealerIf a tool is required ASAP. The owner/operator of the mobile truck will get the tool to us. Majority of the time, within a few hrs.

Like all things you get what you pay for.

But since we do more than straight electrical work. This might not work for all companies.

I do agreed on the point of what have a cowboy gear. Even the cowboy hard hat. Even though they are CSA approved.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CAUSA said:


> I use both Mac and Snap On. Mostly Mac though.
> 
> Not for the name brand, but for the following:
> 
> ...


Most quality tool brands have a lifetime warranty.

I do like Mac tools for their design and finish.

I have snapped every Snap-On socket I've ever had, I can't say the same about S-K,Craftsman, or even Pittsburgh.

I often do underwater work and buy the cheapest tools for that work in case they fall into a soft bottom or just get lost. I'm yet to break even one of those cheap china junk tools from Harbor Freight and they do get abused.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

Last year I got back into residential work and had an 8 year old pair of Klein Curve Rx strippers. They cut rx cable great, scored 14 and 12 rx jackets with precision and stripped 14-12awg conductors fine, but sucked when using the wire bending/hooking hole. After "hooking" say a 12awg wire with the Klein's the wire hook would be too big and ill fitting to properly slip onto a screw terminal of a standard 120v switch or recep w/o manipulation from my needle nose pliers.

I had an old pair of blown up IDEAL Electrical 45-621 in my desk and tested them against the Klein's for their looping characteristics. The loops made by the Klein's were always too fat to wrap around a device screw, while the Ideal Rx strippers made loops that fit screw recep and switch terminals with ease. 

The Ideals don't cut cable with the same ease but the looping precision makes up for that.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

zoltan said:


> Last year I got back into residential work and had an 8 year old pair of Klein Curve Rx strippers. They cut rx cable great, scored 14 and 12 rx jackets with precision and stripped 14-12awg conductors fine, but sucked when using the wire bending/hooking hole. After "hooking" say a 12awg wire with the Klein's the wire hook would be too big and ill fitting to properly slip onto a screw terminal of a standard 120v switch or recep w/o manipulation from my needle nose pliers.
> 
> I had an old pair of blown up IDEAL Electrical 45-621 in my desk and tested them against the Klein's for their looping characteristics. The loops made by the Klein's were always too fat to wrap around a device screw, while the Ideal Rx strippers made loops that fit screw recep and switch terminals with ease.
> 
> The Ideals don't cut cable with the same ease but the looping precision makes up for that.


I have a pair of kleins where i ground away the outside of the tip of the jaws to prevent the loops from being too fat
I have a pair of strippers where i considered that, but just got a new pair instead


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Most quality tool brands have a lifetime warranty.
> 
> I do like Mac tools for their design and finish.
> 
> ...


You mean like scuba diving underwater work ?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Almost Retired said:


> You mean like scuba diving underwater work ?


He's a diver, so yes, as in SCUBA.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

8 foot level. Not gonna fit in your bag but you can tie it to the outside 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Almost Retired said:


> You mean like scuba diving underwater work ?


Yes, I'm a military trained diver.

SCUBA, rebreather, surfaced supplied, etc


----------



## bobbyriggle40 (Nov 24, 2021)

If you're an IBEW apprentice and you have more than what is on your tool list you're a worm.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

bobbyriggle40 said:


> If you're an IBEW apprentice and you have more than what is on your tool list you're a worm.


YOURE A WORM!


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

zoltan said:


> Last year I got back into residential work and had an 8 year old pair of Klein Curve Rx strippers. They cut rx cable great, scored 14 and 12 rx jackets with precision and stripped 14-12awg conductors fine, but sucked when using the wire bending/hooking hole. After "hooking" say a 12awg wire with the Klein's the wire hook would be too big and ill fitting to properly slip onto a screw terminal of a standard 120v switch or recep w/o manipulation from my needle nose pliers.
> 
> I had an old pair of blown up IDEAL Electrical 45-621 in my desk and tested them against the Klein's for their looping characteristics. The loops made by the Klein's were always too fat to wrap around a device screw, while the Ideal Rx strippers made loops that fit screw recep and switch terminals with ease.
> 
> The Ideals don't cut cable with the same ease but the looping precision makes up for that.


Belay my last. After less than 1 month of use the Ideal 45-621's cutters had a hard time cutting thru 14-12awg rx cable. The bolt/nut assembly at the pivot point came loose allowing excessive lateral play of the cutter/stripper area. Attempts at tightening the joint were useless as they just worked themselves loose again.

Warranty issue? Bad batch? 

Any other suggestions for a pair of 14-12awg rx jacket/wire strippers that form a nice wire loop to boot?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

zoltan said:


> Belay my last. After less than 1 month of use the Ideal 45-621's cutters had a hard time cutting thru 14-12awg rx cable. The bolt/nut assembly at the pivot point came loose allowing excessive lateral play of the cutter/stripper area. Attempts at tightening the joint were useless as they just worked themselves loose again.
> 
> Warranty issue? Bad batch?
> 
> Any other suggestions for a pair of 14-12awg rx jacket/wire strippers that form a nice wire loop to boot?


get a croc.









Croc's Needle Nose Wire Strippers - Rack-A-Tiers


Features: Strips the outer jacket of 14/2 and 12/2 NMD Strips the standard AWG #10 - #22 sizes Bolt cutters for 8-32 and 6-32 bolts Quick Barrel Sleeve Crimper Compact design for easy storage Ergonomic handles are easy on the hands Glow in the dark handles, never lose a pair in the...




www.rack-a-tiers.com


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

Majewski said:


> get a croc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot about those. I have a burned up pair in the spare tool bag as well. 

Better looping capabilities than the klein's?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

zoltan said:


> I forgot about those. I have a burned up pair in the spare tool bag as well.
> 
> Better looping capabilities than the klein's?


havent touched a klein in so long idk but probably?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

zoltan said:


> Belay my last. After less than 1 month of use the Ideal 45-621's cutters had a hard time cutting thru 14-12awg rx cable. The bolt/nut assembly at the pivot point came loose allowing excessive lateral play of the cutter/stripper area. Attempts at tightening the joint were useless as they just worked themselves loose again.
> 
> Warranty issue? Bad batch?
> 
> Any other suggestions for a pair of 14-12awg rx jacket/wire strippers that form a nice wire loop to boot?


I had a set of reflex strippers, not the nm ones, get loose but from abuse, I used them to shear a bunch of screws that were metric and fit in the hole sloppy. I retightened the hinge nut and it's stayed tight so far. You can try peening the end of the bolt, just putting a punch on it and tapping it with a hammer. I have fixed loose pliers this way, and ruined them, if you hit it too hard, it will get way too tight, and I don't know of a way to un-peen


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Store
4.7 out of 5 stars 391Reviews




https://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-195...vlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584001418383593&psc=1#




What about one of these? I have an older version without the spring and curved handle and it works pretty well.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

460 Delta said:


> Store
> 4.7 out of 5 stars 391Reviews
> 
> 
> ...


That sure looks like a Klein.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Forge Boyz said:


> That sure looks like a Klein.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


ssdl...same sh!t, different logo. lol


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

604nguyen said:


> dont forget, at the end of the day you are still compensated for that unproductive time spent hooking up extensions cords "all day every day"
> 
> I feel that unproductive time is more for the employer to worry about lol. I wouldn't sweat it.


Somehow we worked for decades with corded tools, some of them are still around. I worked for a shop when I was first sent out as an apprentice in the early 80s, I went back 20 years later and they still had all of the same corded tools, the larder ones but, I could tell they were old and the ones I used as an apprentice. 
All of the battery tools seem to come and go based on the battery technology.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Southeast Power said:


> Somehow we worked for decades with corded tools, some of them are still around. I worked for a shop when I was first sent out as an apprentice in the early 80s, I went back 20 years later and they still had all of the same corded tools, the larder ones but, I could tell they were old and the ones I used as an apprentice.
> All of the battery tools seem to come and go based on the battery technology.


yup, youre held hostage by the battery.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> Somehow we worked for decades with corded tools, some of them are still around. I worked for a shop when I was first sent out as an apprentice in the early 80s, I went back 20 years later and they still had all of the same corded tools, the larder ones but, I could tell they were old and the ones I used as an apprentice.
> All of the battery tools seem to come and go based on the battery technology.


I think it's just common sense but for tools I don't use much and usually use in places where power is available, I still stick to corded.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

A *good* electrician has more tools than he can count.

A tool for every situation.
A tool for situations you haven’t run into yet.
Some plumbing tools.
Some carpentry tools.
Sheetrock and mudding tools.
Concrete tools. 
Roofing tools.

You get paid to get the job done right? It makes it a lot easier when you’ve got the right tool for the job.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

MHElectric said:


> A *good* electrician has more tools than he can count.
> 
> A tool for every situation.
> A tool for situations you haven’t run into yet.
> ...


Table saw. You forgot table saw.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> Table saw. You forgot table saw.


And welding machine.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

460 Delta said:


> And welding machine.


a time machine makes you the BEST


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

joe-nwt said:


> Table saw. You forgot table saw.


Tile saw to trim down switch plates when you need a nice straight cut. Who installs 5" door trim anyway?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

zoltan said:


> Tile saw to trim down switch plates when you need a nice straight cut. Who installs 5" door trim anyway?


No lie, these work 100X better:


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

joe-nwt said:


> No lie, these work 100X better:


Today an old boss suggested a belt sander, I'll have to try it out


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

A tile saw does work good with the old style hard brittle plastic plates tho


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

zoltan said:


> A tile saw does work good with the old style hard brittle plastic plates tho


You can do a bevel with the sander to really match that trim......


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

In the industrial maintenence world its refreshing how few tools I need to do the electrical part of my job. I have a two chest roll around full of precision measuring tools, nut twisters, bfhs, etc. Something electrical comes up and I pull out a big ass flatblade and a pair of hammers, er I mean linesmans and am like alright where the angry pixies at.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

mburtis said:


> In the industrial maintenence world its refreshing how few tools I need to do the electrical part of my job. I have a two chest roll around full of precision measuring tools, nut twisters, bfhs, etc. Something electrical comes up and I pull out a big ass flatblade and a pair of hammers, er I mean linesmans and am like alright where the angry pixies at.


My EDC for industrial maintenance was an 11 in 1 , a tweaker, folding razor knife, and







.Never wore any kind of tool belt for 8 years.

Now that I'm back to resi I'm getting reacquainted with my old toolbelt. I like having everything handy. Staples, wood screws, wire nuts, grnd screws, 6-32's, 8-32's grnd crimps, Speedeamon bits, etc....I have a young JM working for me who doesn't wear bags and lugs around his tools in pockets and material likewise. Just doesn't seem efficient to me. He gets stuff done reasonably fast but I'm also giving him fairly east tasks. I can't bust his balls just yet because help is so hard to find!


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

The best 90*/Right angle tool out there. USA made to boot









VIM Products HBR3 Double Ended 1/4" Hex Bit Ratchet for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VIM Products HBR3 Double Ended 1/4" Hex Bit Ratchet at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

zoltan said:


> The best 90*/Right angle tool out there. USA made to boot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Havent met one i havent broken


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

why stop trying then? VIM makes top notch tools, challenge your heavy hand against their warranty.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

zoltan said:


> why stop trying then? VIM makes top notch tools, challenge your heavy hand against their warranty.


Lol no more!


----------



## UppercutsHurt (Oct 16, 2021)

JasonCo said:


> Right now I'm an apprentice of about a year and a half, but I want to start setting myself apart from the rest of the apprentices that work for my company. Just wondering what tools I should buy that you ended up using all the time and had no idea it would be so useful in the field. Or just tools in general that are lifesavers for troubleshooting or using on a day by day basis in the field. Right now I have a sawzall, impact, hammer drill, portable vacuum, and a ton of hand tools. If it is a badass tool, I don't mind investing a lot of money if it is going to help me tremendously. So putting money aside, what tools would you guys say you like the most! Thanks for your help





JasonCo said:


> Right now I'm an apprentice of about a year and a half, but I want to start setting myself apart from the rest of the apprentices that work for my company. Just wondering what tools I should buy that you ended up using all the time and had no idea it would be so useful in the field. Or just tools in general that are lifesavers for troubleshooting or using on a day by day basis in the field. Right now I have a sawzall, impact, hammer drill, portable vacuum, and a ton of hand tools. If it is a badass tool, I don't mind investing a lot of money if it is going to help me tremendously. So putting money aside, what tools would you guys say you like the most! Thanks for your help


I like the bandsaw idea from monkey guy.

And why is that people just can’t answer the this man’s question the way he intended it? They always gotta add some kind of opinion no on asked for. Yes, everyone knows a hacksaw will work just fine. How about have both just in case. Smh. And yes it doesn’t matter how many tools you have, it’s how you use it. But did he ask that. NO! He didn’t. I don’t know why so many people are like that on this forum. That’s why I never ask anything or respond. I just browse and move on.You guys are annoying as f**k. I’m sure I’m not the only one that feels this way and I bet this guy is rolling his eyes every time he reads one of your annoying comments. Sorry, I had to say it.


----------

